# Meet Darwin & Watson



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

This is Watson ( named after James Watson)






and this is Darwin ( named after Charles Darwin)

I got Darwin March 3, 2014 at Petsmart. Before I got him, I went to Petsmart every single day to hold and play with him because he didnt have a cagemate (They only had one more male rat, who couldnt be placed with him because his previous cagemate attacked him and he was terrified of everything, including anyone that opened his cage). I eventually adopted him and he didnt need any warm up time to me or anyone else. I got extremely lucky with him because of how social and lovable he was. I had him out all the time whenever I was home, and my roommate loved to have him out anytime I wasnt home. I love to spoil all my animals (Ive had over 14 over the years) and I got him everything I possibly could, but he was still alone. In the beginning of June, one of my good friends sent me a link to a craigslist ad (I never went on it because I dont trust it, but it worked out great for me!) for a male rat pup that needed a good home with another male rat. I thought it was perfect, and I immediately bought a new, giant cage and did everything I possibly could to adopt Watson (Details in my blog entries!). When I finally got him, I immediately fell in love. He was perfect and absolutely adorable. I did everything in my power for Darwin and Watson to bond and get along well and I worked with them constantly. It was rocky in the beginning, but they quickly grew to accept one another and now theyre always cuddling and playing together.


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

They are absolutely adorable!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

Kelseyrawr said:


> They are absolutely adorable!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

GAHH~~ I miss Watson TT_TT

So happy to hear they're doing well though 

Question: Didn't the people at Petsmart mind when you visited everyday? Or did you buy something each time? LOL. I've always wanted to do that so that I'd get to know the rat before purchasing (instead of holding them for 30 seconds and being pressured to make a decision right then)..


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

ilovescience said:


> GAHH~~ I miss Watson TT_TT
> 
> So happy to hear they're doing well though
> 
> Question: Didn't the people at Petsmart mind when you visited everyday? Or did you buy something each time? LOL. I've always wanted to do that so that I'd get to know the rat before purchasing (instead of holding them for 30 seconds and being pressured to make a decision right then)..


I literally went every single day, most of the time i did buy something but not always. (Darwin was crazy spoiled) I would say go right ahead and do it! haha I went so much they knew me so they didnt mind. I play with the other animals too. I mean its your rat forever so you might as well get to know it before you buy!


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

They are gorgeous! I am so happy that you were able to find him such a wonderful buddy.


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

delilahrene said:


> They are gorgeous! I am so happy that you were able to find him such a wonderful buddy.


Thanks! I absolutely adore them. Darwin always seemed happy but I know he must be much happier now with a another rat by his side, finally. I dont know how long he was alone.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I love watching rats interact with each other! It is so cute seeing them play, cuddle, and just enjoy the company of their same species.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

Adorable. Love the little face peeking out of the blue blanket


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Adorable! I'm glad Darwin has a buddy. Watson is SO CUTE.


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

rileys-mom said:


> Adorable. Love the little face peeking out of the blue blanket


He does that every morning, its my favorite thing


----------

